# Praying she's still alive!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's just so sad, prayers said and keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh no!!!! This is too heartbreaking to bear. Very upsetting ... praying that you can get there in time to save her. Wish I were to you in NC so that I could assist you in rescuing her.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh bless her! I pray that you are able to rescue her!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Where is she? Do you need any help?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

nolefan said:


> Where is she? Do you need any help?


Thank You Kristy, you're an angel. Nothing can be done until tomorrow, and if she hasn't been euthanized, we will try to get them to release her to rescue. I don't even know her name, or what she looks like but I know she needs help!:no:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Praying she is still there and can live another happy 5 years with someone like my Fiona!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

GoldenCamper said:


> Praying she is still there and can live another happy 5 years with someone like my Fiona!


Your Fiona hit the jackpot, I hope she gets that chance too!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for -- I'll call her Hope. I realize that shelters have to make some hard decisions but they should have a minimum holding period.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KathyL said:


> Sending positive thoughts and prayers for -- I'll call her Hope. I realize that shelters have to make some hard decisions but they should have a minimum holding period.


She is an owner surrender, and they are so full they have dogs outside. So, owner surrenders go first, no hold required as no one is coming to claim her! So very sad!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

GoldenMum said:


> She is an owner surrender, and they are so full they have dogs outside. So, owner surrenders go first, no hold required as no one is coming to claim her! So very sad!


Are owners aware that they will be euthanized? If so, I don't know how you can dump a loyal friend to die alone. 

It's bad enough to dump her period.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

rabernet said:


> Are owners aware that they will be euthanized? If so, I don't know how you can dump a loyal friend to die alone.
> 
> It's bad enough to dump her period.


The owner should certainly know, she is moving and can't take her. Typical [email protected]#[email protected]!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers she is still there this morning.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope she is still there this morning and has a second chance.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Been thinking about this sweet girl all morning. Hoping for a positive update. 

In regards to my earlier thought, if you KNOW that your dog would be euthanized when left at the shelter, then why not have them humanely euthanized with you by their side, instead of making them face this alone? 

People suck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help a GR Rescue here in NC with Intake, it closed down several years ago. 
We often had people contact us over a Holiday weekend wanting to surrender their dog. They were either going away for the holiday or having people over, it was always on short notice too when the Rescue couldn't get Volunteers lined up for transport, Vet appt., and a foster home. Often times the dog would be turned into a shelter or dumped at one. 

On the other hand, you had people that were not aware of Rescue Groups that were willing to take them into their program, also dealt with people who didn't want to release a dog to Rescue. It takes all kinds. 

Sure hope there is good news about this girl today.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

rabernet said:


> Been thinking about this sweet girl all morning. Hoping for a positive update.
> 
> In regards to my earlier thought, if you KNOW that your dog would be euthanized when left at the shelter, then why not have them humanely euthanized with you by their side, instead of making them face this alone?
> 
> People suck!


Could it be that somebody told the owner she would be faultless if she/he dumped her dog in a shelter, because it wasn't a good fit, with an important relocation and all? Wouldn't it have been better to tell this narcissistic owner what a pathetic example of the human race he/she is. We all know it's true! The dog fulfilled a need of a shell of a human, and just like trash was dumped! *If you own a pet, you are not faultless regardless of the situation if you don't provide full care.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't know which shelter this dog was turned in to, but in many of the NC Shelters, there is a surrender fee. 

A lot of people will get around paying the fee by telling the shelter staff the dog was found as a stray. 

Shelter staff generally do not pass judgement on people turning in dogs to prevent them from dumping dogs in rural areas to fend for themselves, it happens a lot here.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Any update??? I'm not liking the silence. 10AM shelter should be open by now? Don't forget the three day weekend will probably close the shelter at 5pm tonight. Not much time....


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

thomas&betts said:


> Any update??? I'm not liking the silence. 10AM shelter should be open by now? Don't forget the three day weekend will probably close the shelter at 5pm tonight. Not much time....


I would imagine that her focus is on trying to do the rescue, related paperwork, etc and not on updating the forum at this moment. I don't expect any updates until later today, actually.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

rabernet said:


> I would imagine that her focus is on trying to do the rescue, related paperwork, etc and not on updating the forum at this moment. I don't expect any updates until later today, actually.


LET'S HOPE! I thought about a trip up north to this shelter, as I have the time and not to far from the Carolina's, but can't be there until tomorrow, soonest. If shelter is closing for holiday, ???


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sigh. I volunteered at a shelter for several years and people would dump their problem or senior dogs all the time because that way they didn't have to step up or pay for euthanasia. Maybe some of them told themselves the right home would come along or that in our shelter, which tries to be warmer and more hands on than most, it wouldn't be a bad life.

It is. Dogs can't handle that stress long-term. We had at least three seniors that came in as lovely dogs who, in the year they were there, slowly went insane. One even bit a visitor quite badly, and she was the sweetest hound ever in the beginning.

Sorry...it's just all kinds of crappy what some people will do to save a buck or avoid the hard decision.

I'm so hoping for a happy ending this time....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

If anyone can save this girl GoldenMum can. I'll just patiently wait for the thread that reads "Look who got rescued for the 4th of July"


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

KathyL said:


> If anyone can save this girl GoldenMum can. I'll just patiently wait for the thread that reads "Look who got rescued for the 4th of July"


I wish that was my post Kathy! Good news and Bad news, she was never turned in! The owner couldn't leave her there, but I have no idea if this dog is safe or not. I am trying my darnest to get contact information on the owner. At least I can reach out to her and let her know there are options out there besides the shelter. I did get to speak with many volunteers and gave them my number as I am only an hour away. Hopefully I can find this owner and see if she wants help getting this girl into rescue.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know what city to look at but the owner my try advertising her on craiglist.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry you didn't have the chance to get her into rescue. I suppose it is hard to get any contact information for the owner, but if you are getting your name out there hopefully someone will pass that on to her and she will try contacting you. I will hope for the best.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

At least she wasn't put down! There is hope yet, the owner has at least shown enough care to hold out for hope!


----------

